# Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab



## crazydiamond449 (Jul 25, 2007)

We fell in love with a Cherokee 32B, UVW of 7,041 lbs.  However, our truck has a GVW of 7,500 lbs.  We will only tow it 50 miles to our campsite at the begininng and the end of the season. (and it will be unloaded when we tow as we take things we need throughout the season)  Our truck has a 5.3L motor with a 3:42 gear ratio.  The only hills we will pull, that concern me, are the last 7 miles to camp.  We did put a Cold Air Intake on the truck recently.  Of course, the dealer we are talking to says as long as we take it easy we wont have any problems. (but you know sometimes dealers say what they can just to make a deal).  Our truck only has 16,000 miles and I don't want to ruin my transmission by pulling it one time.  If I can make it until next spring, I will buy another truck.  If this trailer will tear my transmission up then we will look at a lighter trailer.

Any insight would be of great help (even if your a guest to this site, please respond if you have information...we are to trade trailers on Saturday the 28th.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 25, 2007)

Re: Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab

I can look on my chart from GM tomorrow and see what you tow rating is, but if you are only towing 50 miles, twice a year, go for it.  

I had a customer several years ago do something similar.  He towed a 32' fifth wheel with a 1/2 ton Dodge.  He only towed it about a 100 miles in the spring and again in the fall.  He did it for several years, until he past away.


----------



## crazydiamond449 (Jul 25, 2007)

Re: Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab

If you have time tomorrow, please look it up.  I would appreciate it!!   According to my booklet on the truck..that was the GVW.  Mind you, I have to children that weight 80 lbs total...and my husband & I weight 315lbs total.


----------



## hertig (Jul 26, 2007)

Re: Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab

The GVWR of the truck is not a factor here.  What you are looking for is 'towing capacity'.  For 1/2 ton trucks (except the newer ones), this is usually in the 7000 to 8000 pound range.  So if the trailer is empty, you might be 'legal', particularly if your wife and kids are in a separate vehicle (they have to be subtracted from the towing capacity).

As GTS says, for 50 miles, you can probably get away with it even if you exceed some weight limitation.  Just take it very, very careful, particularly up and down hills (up can damage the truck, down the trailer can overpower the truck).  Make sure you have a good transmission cooler and a transmission temperature guage is very useful to warn of problems before damage occurs.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 26, 2007)

Re: Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab

Most of the new trucks have a built in fudge factor or the manufacturers wouldn't be able to warrantee them.  Your biggest problem is the high 3.42 gear ratio and he last 7 miles to camp.  Go slow and in a lower gear and you should be OK.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 26, 2007)

Re: Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab

I was so busy today, I did not even think of looking at the GM chart I have.  Sorry.  But, according to Trailer Lifes chart I found online, a 2005 Chev. Crew Cab with the 5.3 engine can tow 7,500lb.

Check it yourself by searching "tow ratings for 2005 vehicles".  You should find a link to the Trailer Life chart I found.  Hope this helps.

Good Luck


----------



## sandiegotravelers (Aug 11, 2007)

Re: Towing Capactiy for 05' Silverado Z71 Crew Cab

Here is the link to TravelLifes Annual Towing Guides - http://www.trailerlife.com/output.cfm?id=42175


----------

